# EM launches newly designed webiste



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

EM just launched newly designed site: Eddy Merckx Cycles | Home


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Not too crazy about all the urban hipster stuff...but that black-on-black EMX7 looks good.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

They don't answer the online contact form questions.


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

Bill2 said:


> They don't answer the online contact form questions.


How long have you given them to reply?


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

HigherGround said:


> How long have you given them to reply?


Two weeks and counting


----------



## CalvinAtWS (Feb 10, 2012)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Not too crazy about all the urban hipster stuff...but that black-on-black EMX7 looks good.


The EMX-7 looks like a murder weapon


----------



## CalvinAtWS (Feb 10, 2012)

@Bill2

What's your question for them?


----------

